# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Πτώση ρελε

## Panagiotis Liakos

Καλησπέρα. Άλλαζα εχθές το φωτιστικό σε ένα δωμάτιο του σπιτιού. Είχα κατεβάσει την ασφάλεια του συγκεκριμένου δωματίου και όταν καταλαθος το ουδέτερο με την φάση ακούμπησαν μεταξύ τους έπεσε το ρελε. Είναι λογικό;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Όχι, όταν ακουμπάει φάση με ουδέτερο είναι βραχυκύκλωμα, έπρεπε να πέσει η (αυτόματη) ασφάλεια, 
asfaleia-10a-45ka-sh201l-b10-26390-huge.jpg

όχι το ρελέ.
6d4f9be9bbf8e6f07458f60414b62a53_L.jpg

Το ρελέ θα έπεφτε αν ακουμπούσες φάση με γείωση Ή ουδέτερο με γείωση.
(τουλάχιστον έτσι πρέπει)

Πάνω στο ρελέ έχει ένα κουμπί που είναι για τεστ, οπότε τέσταρέ το αν δουλεύει.

----------


## Panagiotis Liakos

Ευχαριστω για την απάντηση. Πιθανό να ακούμπησε και η γείωση.  Η ασφάλεια ήταν κατεβασμένη από εμένα ήδη. Όποτε παρόλο που είχα απομονώσει την συγκεκριμένη γραμμή είναι λόγικο να πέσει το ρελε; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Όχι.
........

----------


## Panagiotis Liakos

Το έλεγξα και με ηλεκτρολογικό κατσαβίδι πάντως και ρεύμα δεν υπήρχε. Τι μπορεί να φταίει;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nyannaco

Ακουμπησες ουδετερο με γειωση, και πολυ λογικα έπεσε το ρελε, ανεξαρτήτως κατεβασμενηε ασφαλειας, που κοβει μονο τη φαση.

----------

diony (18-08-18), lepouras (17-08-18), vasilimertzani (17-08-18)

----------


## Panoss

> Όχι.
> ........


Οπότε γράψε λάθος... :Blush:

----------


## Panagiotis Liakos

> Ακουμπησες ουδετερο με γειωση, και πολυ λογικα έπεσε το ρελε, ανεξαρτήτως κατεβασμενηε ασφαλειας, που κοβει μονο τη φαση.


Ευχαριστω για την απάντηση 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

